# How to format a Tivo Drive for Computer use



## rlinsurf (Nov 15, 2005)

I just replaced an older Tivo unit and removed the HD. I'd like to use it in an older computer I have as an additional drive. Does anyone know how to format the drive for use in a PC?

Thanks 

All My Best,
Jeffrey


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

I deleted any partions, recreated a new partition, and formatted it. No probs.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

in XP,
right click my computer, choose manage
go to the HD volumes section (I forget what it's called) delete non dos partitions create new partitions format


----------



## rlinsurf (Nov 15, 2005)

Will this work if I use the drive in an ext. firewire enclosure as opposed to actually adding it as an additional drive? I'd like to avoid the hassle, frankly.

All My Best,
Jeffrey


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes


----------



## rlinsurf (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool... Thanks 

I'll let you know how it goes...

All My Best,
Jeffrey


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Thread bump!

Have things changed? I'm trying to do this with a drive from an S3 and it just wont show up as an available drive after running through the format.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Test said:


> Thread bump!
> 
> Have things changed? I'm trying to do this with a drive from an S3 and it just wont show up as an available drive after running through the format.


I would recommend keeping the drive just as it was when you removed it from the TiVo and putting it away as a TiVo spare and diagnostic tool, but if your computer itself can't see it, not the operating system on the computer, but the computer itself, then the problem is not because the drive has TiVo partitions on it.

How is the drive connected to the computer?

Is it detected by the BIOS when the computer boots?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

unitron said:


> I would recommend keeping the drive just as it was when you removed it from the TiVo and putting it away as a TiVo spare and diagnostic tool, but if your computer itself can't see it, not the operating system on the computer, but the computer itself, then the problem is not because the drive has TiVo partitions on it.
> 
> How is the drive connected to the computer?
> 
> Is it detected by the BIOS when the computer boots?


I can't use it as a spare tivo drive now, already formatted it . I don't have another S3 to put it in anyway. I can't see it when I'm in "my computer", but it is visible in disk management.

I put it in a USB enclosure.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Test said:


> I can't use it as a spare tivo drive now, already formatted it . I don't have another S3 to put it in anyway. I can't see it when I'm in "my computer", but it is visible in disk management.
> 
> I put it in a USB enclosure.


What exactly do you mean by format? Because I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing.

If you're connecting it via USB, then the motherboard may well not see it as a hard drive, just as some USB attached storage, and maybe not even that.

Connected via USB, you may only be able to get to it via your operating system.

If it's visible in disk management, does disk management say if it has any partitions on it?

If not, what happens when you try to get it to put a partition on it?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

You have to right click on it in disk manager and select the option that appears. I forget what it says. Windows can't read the disc is all. No big deal.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Test said:


> I can't use it as a spare tivo drive now, already formatted it . I don't have another S3 to put it in anyway. I can't see it when I'm in "my computer", but it is visible in disk management.
> 
> I put it in a USB enclosure.


If Disk Management can see it then it sounds like the USB connection is good. Did you right click and mark the partition as active? What does Disk Management show for the drive? Did you assign a drive letter? Lot's of possible reasons why Windows can't see it in My Computer.


----------

